# BBS LM Reps



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

Hi All,

I am toying with the idea of getting some 19" BBS LM Reps. I have seen a set with graphite spokes with the polished rim and wondered whether anyone has fitted these? whats the quality like? I'm normally a fan of all silver alloys but thought these would be a bit different on a silver car.

John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Funny you should ask viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148889


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

beat me to it, as soon as I saw this I thought of that post.

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Golfstrike said:


> beat me to it, as soon as I saw this I thought of that post.
> 
> Charlie


But the real thing in silver look best :wink:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

yellow! I like that link!

Anyone got any more pics? Especially on silver 225 coupe!

Im going nuts trying to decide what wheels to buy! There two stlyes of LM i think, one with deep dish and the other with a shallow polished rim which some S-line Audi 's and i think some Golf R32's have on.

Original Audi rims are not cheap and some of the replica's are really good looking.

If anyone is out there please show me more examples 

Thanks


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pics thanks, I don't think the originals would fit over my brakes and the price! I have a set of 19" CH's at the moment had them years so I thought I would treat myself to something different. Tempted now after seeing the pics in the link.

John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JohnD said:


> Excellent pics thanks, I don't think the originals would fit over my brakes and the price! I have a set of 19" CH's at the moment had them years so I thought I would treat myself to something different. Tempted now after seeing the pics in the link.
> 
> John.


Tha Genuine 19in LeMans only come in ET 25 and the only big brakes that will fit are Tarox B32s with a 3mm spacer the 18s and reps come in Et35 so you can fit 10mm spacers behind them


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Yellow for the info

I'm using 10/15mm spacers on the CH's so the reps would fit with my Brembos.

John.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

the graphite reps are a decent quality no issues with mine except the center discs have faded a bit they'll be changed soon anyway. i would have gone genuine if id had the cash or a decent 2nd hand set had come up. i think the bmw fit ones are the deeper ones but only at the back :?:

i've got 20 front and 25 rear spacers too with the et45 on them


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Where did you get the reps from as I know someone who is after a decent set


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

ebay, theres a few sellers on there with them i got mine from reeva wheels on there


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

When you guys say ebay have a set. Does this mean that the lip will be quite dep or simply look like those halfords polish rims with black spokes you often see on the corsa's and saxo's


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

smithtt said:


> When you guys say ebay have a set. Does this mean that the lip will be quite dep or simply look like those halfords polish rims with black spokes you often see on the corsa's and saxo's


[smiley=huh2.gif] Eh?


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

they'll be as pictured above


----------



## TezTT225 (Nov 5, 2008)

Tim G said:


> [/quote]
> 
> LUUUURRRRVVVV THIS CAR!!!! :P :P :P :P :P


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

spencerkoa said:


> yellow! I like that link!
> 
> Anyone got any more pics? Especially on silver 225 coupe!
> 
> ...


i got some ill post in a bit


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Hope it helps
I only bought them kinda on a whim as a second fav wheel and now im so glad i did i love em!


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi Gazzerb

The rims look great! I think im sold.

ThankS

Spencerkoa


----------



## bellamy (Feb 10, 2009)

could someone photoshop a pic of bbs lm reps on my audi tt please?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Tim G said:


>


Anyone know what seats they are? They look loveeeeerly 

Josh


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

recaro sportser cs i think ?


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

bellamy said:


> could someone photoshop a pic of bbs lm reps on my audi tt please?
> 
> i cant photo shop but ill put up a side facing pic so its easier for someone


----------



## bellamy (Feb 10, 2009)

so can someone photoshop the bbs lm reps on my car please?


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

What have people been paying/quoted for these as i can supply them also the black & red ones


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

dub_section said:


> What have people been paying/quoted for these as i can supply them also the black & red ones


are yours the ones with the removable studs? (yes i know they are 1peice but some you can replace the studs on  )


----------



## bellamy (Feb 10, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

bellamy said:


> anyone?


there is something up with the pic of your car, when i save it its very small and wide. fuk knows whats up with it?


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

quicky for ya


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> dub_section said:
> 
> 
> > What have people been paying/quoted for these as i can supply them also the black & red ones
> ...


Ive no idea as ive never tried to get them out. Next time i have a set in the showroom ill have a proper look


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

lookin at all these reps,they dont seem to have that much of a dish on them ?


----------



## bellamy (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks TTGReeny, im not sure they suit my colour TT...

can someone photoshop the silver bbs lms on my car please?

thanks everyone


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> dub_section said:
> 
> 
> > What have people been paying/quoted for these as i can supply them also the black & red ones
> ...


I got mine from Mersyspeed for £600 and they said the studs could be removed,not sure how you'd go about it though :?


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

country boy,what do you think to teh amount of dish? do they look ok?


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah they look fine,i think you can get some bigger dished ones but only in a BMW fitment! When you look down the flank of the car all you can see is the dish,i'm happy with them.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

hmmm maybes bm fittment with adapters for extra girth then [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

these wheels are design for the newer cars which most are high offset so not able to get a huge amount of dish with being only 8.5j etc on most. The older genuine bbs have more dish as to the spec you order when new. As said the BMW fitment come as staggerd option but unfortunatly we cannot supply these ones as some BMW firm has sole access to them all. I can supply the 5x100 5x112 etc


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

TTgreeny said:


> hmmm maybes bm fittment with adapters for extra girth then [smiley=book2.gif]


These are what you want Greeny with some 100>120 adapters. You'll need to work out the rolling radius/ tyre profile's correctly to ensure the 4wd doesn't get screwed.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/19-BMW-BBS-LM-STY ... 286.c0.m14


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah thats what i was thinkin,unsure how to work out the tyres i'd need though hahaha


----------



## AudiOrland225 (Mar 13, 2010)

TezTT225 said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > [/quote]
> ...


----------



## extremewheels (Apr 2, 2010)

hi look like 19 inch staggered to me and they would be if they are reps either et35 5x100 or et35 or e45 in 5x112,
mark


----------



## AudiOrland225 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Mark, i'm trying to find good reps but haven't had any luck doing so, I've heard of Luff M1s but 1) I can't find out how to purchase them. Any suggestions? I love the LM look


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

The LMs on the TT above are genuine BBS ET25 8.5" all round, running 215/35/19 tyres. Not sure on spacer width though im afraid.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

My opinion. Don't bother. These are what have happened to mine. Luckily the supplier is well known/respected and is changing them to all black/matt

Hard to believe, but these wheels have never been kerbed!

Stones are kicked up front the front wheels, crack the lacquer and damage is done!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

silverbadger said:


> My opinion. Don't bother. These are what have happened to mine. Luckily the supplier is well known/respected and is changing them to all black/matt
> 
> Hard to believe, but these wheels have never been kerbed!
> 
> Stones are kicked up front the front wheels, crack the lacquer and damage is done!


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] that is the problem with reps I guess :-( although having seen Charlie's (country boy) his reps look mint still after having been on some time now??

Charlie


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Staggered 19s are the way forward the 8.5j front aint bad but the 9.5j rear is imense. 5x100 Gun Metal or Silver or even Black with red rim


----------



## extremewheels (Apr 2, 2010)

just for the record guys group by listing has just been updated and only a few sets of 19 available in gunmetal .
mark


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

still no news on the gloss black ones with silver lip ? staggered 19" without the red rim ?


----------



## extremewheels (Apr 2, 2010)

hi devil
repotedly next wednesday but im awaiting until they are ion the stores before i update here ,but when the are there will be at least 25 sets available,although we have had lots of interest on these and in silver.
but you should be fine.
tt forum will be first to know whats available before i list elsewhere.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Alot of my friends have bought these and are running them on Mk4 Golfs, The problem with them is that the rims dont seem to last very long at all and water penetrates the laquer on them in no time, 2 of them have allready had to take sets to a metal polishers to polish out rim at a cost of £150. Dont know if anyone has found it on here but they have told me that they seem to weigh a lot aswell and quality isnt that great, I would rather buy a real set and have them refurbed like new.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

if this is the case whats to stop people giving them a few extra coats of laquer before fitting ? I know will add to the weight :lol: 
And as for buying genuine you can buy 3 of these sets for the price of new and all wheels will get curbed in time so cant see the point in laying out that sort of money on one set


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah I guess you could try that or just make sure they are protected at all times, My mate that got his polished also had centre painted so do look really nice now and everyone thinks they are the genuine ones now.


----------



## extremewheels (Apr 2, 2010)

if you seal the polish lips properly then this will not happen.problem is people get there wheels and cant wait to get them on there cars ,then they forget to polish the rims ,and also forget to wash the wheels .rule is treat them correctly then they will serve you well.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah real ones are expensive I should know I have owned a set that I paid £1200 for second hand and in shoddy condition that cost me another 250 to get rims polished and centres powder coated which I owned for about a year. I did then sell them for £1600 though so in the end were free for a year in a way lol. What will a second hand set of reps be worth in a year 250 ????, Dont get me wrong they do look nice and really suit the TT but I would opt for genuine knowing that if anything they go up in price and if you do curb them its easy enough to polish out as is metal finish and not laquer.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

With all the reps about the genuine ones will come down in price to compete and £250+ second hand isnt bad when they are around £450 new and looked after will be worth more, there will always be demand because they look good and so much cheaper


----------



## extremewheels (Apr 2, 2010)

markypoo said:


> With all the reps about the genuine ones will come down in price to compete and £250+ second hand isnt bad when they are around £450 new and looked after will be worth more, there will always be demand because they look good and so much cheaper


i bought a new car and lost 5k as soon as i drove it off the forecourt ,so the wheel resale scenario i think is a very good result for the reps. :?
im with markypoo on this one guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## extremewheels (Apr 2, 2010)

mk1f4n said:


> Yeah real ones are expensive I should know I have owned a set that I paid £1200 for second hand and in shoddy condition that cost me another 250 to get rims polished and centres powder coated which I owned for about a year. I did then sell them for £1600 though so in the end were free for a year in a way lol. What will a second hand set of reps be worth in a year 250 ????, Dont get me wrong they do look nice and really suit the TT but I would opt for genuine knowing that if anything they go up in price and if you do curb them its easy enough to polish out as is metal finish and not laquer.


hi have to agree with you that genuine will go up in value ,as bbs are in administration .


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Dont think real Lms will come down in price due to the reps, Dont forget although The LM reps are quite new out, there has been numerous reps out over the years and hasnt effected the price of the genuine wheels, BBS as a wheel brand has always been copied (RM,RS) due to people wanting them and not being able to afford them. The reason most people want them and that they have such a good name is due to the build quality and finish on them, Now dont get me wrong I am not saying the reps are no good if you want a nice looking set of rims that you may only keep for a couple of years then they would be a great choice.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

But then if they dont compete they go into admin like BBS are :?


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

to be fair all the reps ive had and sell i dont think they are very heavy


----------

